# Charlotte Name will be 1 of these 3



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Which is the best of the three?


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

I think the Flight is a decent name. Bobcats and Dragons just make no sense to me.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

arent mascots named for historical things sometimes. this is north carolina the birth of flight. there are no dragons or bobcats here. flight is perfect


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmavs4188</b>!
> arent mascots named for historical things sometimes. this is north carolina the birth of flight. there are no dragons or bobcats here. flight is perfect


Hahahahahaha^^^ There are no dragons here??? No way, I could have sworn the other night I saw one. And bobcats? Yea they pretty much live everywhere. To me I think it is between Flight and Bobcats.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The Flight?
Sounds very WNBA to me....

How Charlotte Rams with baby blue and white as the team colors


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmavs4188</b>!
> there are no dragons here.


lmfao


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Until this forum I never noticed how hard coming up with a team name would be...


----------

